# viper 5900 alarm will not unlock/lock doors



## fpresiado

hi, so i tried resetting my viper using the reset button. i made my alarm to relearn but doors still wont unlock. So i tried buying a door lock actuator for driver replaced it then tried remote again still nothing. At first my door did unlock but it was only front passenger side, so if i pushed the remote unlock fast twice it used to unlock. now it doesn't. so, another problem, when my lights are on turn off car the doors unlock, front passenger and driver side passenger unlock for some odd reason. So i dont know what to do any more. as well from the button on the driver side door unlocks others dont so i need 3 more new actuators.


----------



## Raylo

Can't tell what's going on from your write up but actuators don't fail very often. Are you sure they are getting the pulses from the viper? You need to get your meter on there and see what if any voltages or grounds are being applied. There is a good chance the connections to the Viper are suspect, especially if the installer used easy taps instead of soldering.


----------



## fpresiado

Raylo said:


> Can't tell what's going on from your write up but actuators don't fail very often. Are you sure they are getting the pulses from the viper? You need to get your meter on there and see what if any voltages or grounds are being applied. There is a good chance the connections to the Viper are suspect, especially if the installer used easy taps instead of soldering.



thanks for your reply! i took it to a verified dealer and he said it was a jumper that was not on. so now my remote locks and unlocks the car as well the door auto locks when put into drive. im so happy


----------

